# air leaking from rear window



## raydawg (Sep 8, 2004)

the outter rubber seal on my drivers side back window is loose and when traveling on freeway i can hear all this air leaking in. its really annoying and the dealer said they would have to have my car for the whole day just to "diagnose" the problem. WTF??? so i want to know if there is a special sealant or what can i do to seal it back up? i tried pushing it back in but it wont stay and i dont just wanan super glue it...im sure there is a better way to do it?? thanks


----------



## brdgill (Dec 14, 2004)

what kind of car are you talking about?


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Just let them have it for the day. Bum rides or walk. It is better to let them do it right than to screw it up.

Of course, only if it is under warrantee.


----------



## raydawg (Sep 8, 2004)

sorry, its for the 2004 sentra. its just really hard to bum rides and stuff cuz i go to school and work, both full time. so its like im going from school to work or vise versa all the time...but ill see what i can do.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Get a loaner. Go all the way to the general manager if you have to. Set it up the day before if you have to. I went to a nissan dealership a couple of years ago w/the Wife's Altima. They all told me "we don't do loaners" and I kept asking who their boss was, I finally got to the gen man, and got a loaner.


----------



## rmfnla (Jul 31, 2004)

raydawg said:


> the outter rubber seal on my drivers side back window is loose and when traveling on freeway i can hear all this air leaking in. its really annoying and the dealer said they would have to have my car for the whole day just to "diagnose" the problem. WTF??? so i want to know if there is a special sealant or what can i do to seal it back up? i tried pushing it back in but it wont stay and i dont just wanan super glue it...im sure there is a better way to do it?? thanks


If you're going to DIY use GOOP. I'ts a silicon-based sealant/advesive that resists water & UV light. It also peels off easily so you can clean up messes or just undo the repair if you don't like it. GOOP is available in Home Depots and similar stores; I use it for everything. De-grease everything w/ rubbing alcohol before you start, follow the simple directions for use and you should be fine.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

I'll have to agree with rmfnla. . . but using GOOP may not be the answer. . .due to the fact that it peels off very easy. . .vibration on the highway could wear out the GOOP. . . because you said on the highway, that air flows in, and that air flowing in was probably caused by some vibration in the first place. . . 
but the GOOP sounds nice, and if it seems to fail, go back to Home Depot and ask for a similar glue that has a stronger adhesive ! enjoy the project


----------



## rmfnla (Jul 31, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> I'll have to agree with rmfnla. . . but using GOOP may not be the answer. . .due to the fact that it peels off very easy. . .vibration on the highway could wear out the GOOP. . . because you said on the highway, that air flows in, and that air flowing in was probably caused by some vibration in the first place. . .
> but the GOOP sounds nice, and if it seems to fail, go back to Home Depot and ask for a similar glue that has a stronger adhesive ! enjoy the project


Trust me on this one, GOOP is perfect. It doesn't peel off EASILY, just cleanly; you have to really want to get it off. Also, being silicon-based it always remains flexible so it will withstand vibration and wind buffetting. Lastly, it's clear so a less-than-perfect job will still look good. I know I sound like I work for the company, but I don't; GOOP rules.


----------

